# WAF - Wife Appreciation Factor



## ThereIsCook (Jan 18, 2015)

So I hit the big "four-oh" today, and after another cleaner-vs-Classic-vs-timer-plug equals burnt-out motor moment last week, look what my wife bought me:










Result!

So no longer is it Wife-Acceptance-Factor here, rather it's Wife Appreciation









First shots have been great, but the SJ is definitely looking a little tired in comparison now...


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

Congrats on the machine and the big 4-0


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

Wow that's a good birthday present.


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

Lucky you! I need a wife like that...


----------



## Yes Row (Jan 23, 2013)

Nice present!


----------



## ThereIsCook (Jan 18, 2015)

Must admit I am feeling pretty lucky today


----------



## h1udd (Sep 1, 2015)

Damn ..... Nice, envious of your machine and your age


----------



## JayMac (Mar 28, 2015)

Very nice... Now you just need to remodel to have headroom for the lever. Your birthday present is the envy of all those who turned 40 and didn't get amazing coffee kit from their spouse.


----------



## ThereIsCook (Jan 18, 2015)

You're right @JayMac. It could all be an elaborate plot to redo the kitchen!


----------



## Jedi oh (Mar 17, 2015)

Happy birthday. You lucky sod!


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

I've got a brand new SJ that I can offload at less than retail price.

Glad you've got a brand spanking new machine out of misfortune (the four-oh - not the cleaner mishap







)


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Wow, now I bet that was a surprise.. I keep going on about how my machine keeps overheating and my coffee often suffers etc. Al I got was 'Well, why don't you get a better one then - though I suppose it'll be a lot bigger won't it. As long as I have some kitchen left...' Not as good, but getting there lol.

Might be worth upgrading the grinder to suit. She maybe won't notice the difference if you got a Major to go with it


----------



## ThereIsCook (Jan 18, 2015)

Now swapping out the SJ for a Major is a great idea @Rhys. You're right she'd never notice!

I'm trying to sell her on the virtues of on demand at the moment. She's intimidated by the single dosing faff, I think. And complains she can't make drinks for friends.

Sounds to me like you have permission to expand your kit though Rhys


----------



## pcdoc (Dec 4, 2015)

Belated happy boffday bud. Although my wife's really good, she wouldn't have clue about different machines. What she usually says when I want a "new toy" is "and how much is that? A million quid" it gives me quite a bit of leeway


----------



## ThereIsCook (Jan 18, 2015)

Thanks. To be fair @pcdoc, I'd already told her that I would get my next machine from Bella Barista. Fortunately, she remembered and Claudette helped her.


----------



## Jacko112 (Oct 29, 2015)

@TherelsCook, any chance your wife could have a word with mine, and probably most on here, keep dropping hints that I need to upgrade but so far falling on deaf ears?


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

I think I'm going to have to keep leaving pictures of L1's all over the house..


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

Rhys said:


> I think I'm going to have to keep leaving pictures of L1's all over the house..


In the hope she becomes immune to the sight and doesn't notice when you smuggle a real one in? Like a reverse roadrunner tunnel?


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Missy said:


> In the hope she becomes immune to the sight and doesn't notice when you smuggle a real one in? Like a reverse roadrunner tunnel?


Not quite, she earns more money than me


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

In that case you need to skim off the top of your housekeeping expenses "what this trolley full of aldi shopping?! It was at least £1700 but I've dropped the receipt somewhere"

Then tell her it was thruppence ha'penny for the coffee machine. Works for me.


----------



## ThereIsCook (Jan 18, 2015)

To be honest, I think there was an element of hush money in my wife's spending, i.e. "Stop talking about wanting a new machine please".

She is loving the output from it though, as am I.


----------

